# Navionics or ??



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Here's my situation, I come Fla/Ala about twice a year in bring my boat with me to do some fishing. Love the saltwater. Fish a lot of bay area and sometimes go out about 5 miles on good days. Boat came with a hummingbird 788ci. I don't have any honey holes so I spend a lot of time looking instead of fishing. I have done some homework on Navionics the plantnum, gold and Hot Spots for the Fla/Ala coast. What I'm hoping is that sombody that either uses or has used these cards can tell me what is the best bang for my buck, or another type card, to get to find some structure so I can find some fish. Thanks.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Contact Georges Marine and get an SD card with all the public reefs for your Hummingbird. There's plenty close in and they are accurate. 850-456-4553 http://www.georgesme.com/


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello Reelbait, took your advice and email Jerry @ George's Electronics. He was not able to help as he explained that the formatting is different for every unit and they don't deal in Humm'bd products. Thanks for the info though, appreciate ya!


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Bluewater Ships Stores does the same but I don't see Hummingbird on their products list either. http://www.bwssal.com/products.htm


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just sent an email to their link to see what's available. Also called Humminbird and the service rep said they do not supply that info and suggested Navionics software for $175.00-$200.00. I also found out there is an update to my 788ci unit so I am in the process of updating it before I set off to Florida. Again, thanks for the info and I'll let you know what Bluewater says!


----------

